# Need help Eaton gear



## Buzz355 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a FDPW365J 400A 600v switch that feeds many items in a high rise complex. It has parallel load side lugs which has 2 4/0 cables per phase.

Wires were never torqued now 10 years later one of the phases is running very hot because lug was loose and is now welded still. 

I need to cut the load side lug off and replace it but eaton and all my eaton distributors are of no help they are trying to make me buy a new switch.

I will upload pics can someone please help me get a part number on this lug (right side)


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just hang on either Brian John or Zog can reply to you reguarding of the lug on the Eaton panels.

I think they were used to be pretty common item few years back but as currently I do not know how old that switchboard is now but the chance to get the load lug as you posted is kinda slim.

But more likely you may end up get new bucket if you dont have breaker rebuilt disubation centré in your area.

So just please hang on one of the two will reply asap.

I dont have the older catalog book with me ., If so I would look up the part number quick.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like an ordinary box lug to me. I don't know that any of the panel manufacturers make their own lugs. They're generally all stamped on the side with the OEM's logo or a couple letters of their name. Unless there's something I'm not seeing here, I'd just go with a box lug of almost any brand that suits the ampacity and dimensions you require.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That much heat makes me wonder if the fuse is compromised. I see that it's not even the same rating as its peers. Someone has touched this rig. Get the proper fuse.

You don't want to walk away and later find out that the joint started single-phasing.

I'm with MDS, the lug looks generic, which is what you'd expect for a fused switch.

They are always priced to the dollar against peer rivals.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I've swapped out those buckets, they just plug in from what I remember.
I would buy a complete one, swap it out, install 3 new fuses and keep the old one on site for parts.
I think it would be less down time than going after that lug.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> I've swapped out those buckets, they just plug in from what I remember.
> I would buy a complete one, swap it out, install 3 new fuses and keep the old one on site for parts.
> I think it would be less down time than going after that lug.


i agree

It does look like a easy fix as the problem is on the load side. I still wouldn't attempt it unless i had a spare onsite as a simple repair can go to hell in a heart beat. Do you have any spare parts or switchs that are not being used laying around?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is not your money. Buy a new switch and make 5 times as much.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also go with a new bucket. 
A-phase was over heated 
B-phase is your current hot spot and that lug looks loose.
C-phase was over heated on the line side of that fuse. 

Those 2 lug screws look like they are bottomed out. Is the wire range correct for what’s connected?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> I've swapped out those buckets, they just plug in from what I remember.
> I would buy a complete one, swap it out, install 3 new fuses and keep the old one on site for parts.
> I think it would be less down time than going after that lug.



I agree also swapping it out will decrease the down time tremendously for your customer. you can then salvage the usable parts. 

never throw away the old buckets unless they are damaged beyond repair, if they can be rebuilt with the salvaged good parts there are spares that the customer doesn't have to shell out a fortune for and having the ready spares makes good sense.
down time costs can add up tremendously if you have to overnight a part because it wasn't in stock.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Strangely, the lug you want to replace is on the middle phase, but the discolored fuse is on the top phase and that fuse holder doesn't look discolored at all. I'm guessing this has at least one recycled fuse in it. Par for the course, I guess.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Buzz355 said:


> I have a FDPW365J 400A 600v switch that feeds many items in a high rise complex. It has parallel load side lugs which has 2 4/0 cables per phase.
> 
> Wires were never torqued now 10 years later one of the phases is running very hot because lug was loose and is now welded still.
> 
> ...


There are at least 6 of them on US eBay a couple new and a few are used.

FDPW365J


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

If you can't find it on Ebay you don't need it.


----------

